# Thoughts on Microchipping?



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I've never done it, but with very valuable horses, that is definitely a very good thing to do. You can always find a microchipped horse again, pretty much no matter what the circumstances.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Hmm ok thanks. I am thinking of doing it for a new arrival next year just as a safety precaution , seems you can never be too careful anymore.


----------



## livmaj (Jul 7, 2017)

There isn't really a reason NOT to. It's a stupid cheap way of identification until animals and humans learn to communicate in a common language. I don't have horses, but all of my other animals are chipped. Heck, I even got the ferrets chipped because why the heck not?


----------



## cbako01 (Oct 21, 2016)

I microchip all my horses and for most registries its a requirement. Its very quick and not that expensive either. The needle can look scary as it is fairly big, but with a bit of local anesthetic the horses don't even seem to notice


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I only have one microchipped, and she came that way from out west. She's also what I would consider my most valuable horse. My dog and cat are also microchipped. I'm thinking about microchipping the foals when they're born in 2019.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

In the U.K. it is compulsive that all horses and dogs are microchipped. It goes in their crest and seems to stay out. (My GSD was chipped in her neck but it is now in her flank!) 

The US is slow in having their pets microchipped. It is fairly cheap and if a pet is stolen then proof of ownership is easy.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

All my animals are microchipped, including my horse who is far from valuable. It's cheap and easy and I see no reason why it shouldn't be done.

On a funny note, conspiracy theories are very popular where I live and a lot of people refuse to chip their animals so that "the Government can't track me. They think I'm stupid but I'm not gonna fall for it". 
I've given up on trying to understand how some people manage to survive to adulthood with such brains.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

my only issue with a chip reader is that i can't find a vet that has a scanner to scan my arab.


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

In here it's mandatory to have horses microchipped, so my mare has it. She didn't even flinch and it was done without anesthesia.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

KigerQueen said:


> my only issue with a chip reader is that i can't find a vet that has a scanner to scan my arab.


It isn't always the same when something 'new' comes out. To start in the UK the scanners were all different and could only read certain microchips, now one scanner can read all. 

If enough people keep asking the vets will get the equipment.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Horsef said:


> I've given up on trying to understand how some people manage to survive to adulthood with such brains.


They wouldn't if our society didn't carefully "bubble-wrap" them, thus bypassing the process of evolution ;-)


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> It isn't always the same when something 'new' comes out. To start in the UK the scanners were all different and could only read certain microchips, now one scanner can read all.
> 
> If enough people keep asking the vets will get the equipment.


Around here, most horses do not have brands, yet we are required by law to have a "brand inspection" when an animal changes ownership. "Yep; it's a Bay horse allright." Oddly enough, at least in this county, the "brand inspector" doesn't _have_ a chip reader. Duh.
Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow wasn't expecting so many replies on people who have actually done it! Didn't figure it was so common as I'd never heard of anyone doing it to horses!. Definitely going to be asking my vet more about this , does anyone know a general cost? And the age at which it can be done?


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

SweetTyree said:


> Wow wasn't expecting so many replies on people who have actually done it! Didn't figure it was so common as I'd never heard of anyone doing it to horses!. Definitely going to be asking my vet more about this , does anyone know a general cost? And the age at which it can be done?


$50 to $100 depending on the vet. I could be wrong, but I think it can be done at any time.


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Okay seems like cheap insurance to me. Thanks so much guys and dolls!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

SweetTyree said:


> Wow wasn't expecting so many replies on people who have actually done it! Didn't figure it was so common as I'd never heard of anyone doing it to horses!. Definitely going to be asking my vet more about this , does anyone know a general cost? And the age at which it can be done?


I think it's more common in Europe. As far as I know all vets have the readers around here. I don't think those readers are terribly expensive.


----------



## twixy79 (Jul 8, 2017)

Duke came to us microchipped. Our vet will Microchip Loretta when he comes out to evaluate her. Microchipping is a fast, easy and cheap way for people to locate their animals (regardless of species) if they ever get lost. Dukes barn is surrounded by woods. If he ever got out, I am pretty sure everyone would know where he belongs, but I like the peace of mind...


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My only negative with this is that it only works if someone has the thought to check the animal.
All of my dogs are microchipped but when my ancient dog decided to go across the road one day to see our neighbors (not something he should do but who knows that goes through their heads!) a kindly passing motorist saw him and thought he was a wandering stray, popped him in his car and took him to his vet. He went from there to the main area animal control centre.
We noticed he'd gone off the yard within minutes, neighbours, local state trooper, our own towns animal control and two local vets spent the rest of the day searching on foot, by car and calling around with no luck.
It was by pure chance that one vet spotted his very miserable looking photo on the Animal Control's website later in the day as they'd already phoned there but the lady in charge was identifying him as completely different breed to what he is so didn't recognize him from the verbal description
If the first vet had checked him for a microchip he'd have been home within the hour and saved a lot of effort and stress


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

jaydee said:


> My only negative with this is that it only works if someone has the thought to check the animal.
> All of my dogs are microchipped but when my ancient dog decided to go across the road one day to see our neighbors (not something he should do but who knows that goes through their heads!) a kindly passing motorist saw him and thought he was a wandering stray, popped him in his car and took him to his vet. He went from there to the main area animal control centre.
> We noticed he'd gone off the yard within minutes, neighbours, local state trooper, our own towns animal control and two local vets spent the rest of the day searching on foot, by car and calling around with no luck.
> It was by pure chance that one vet spotted his very miserable looking photo on the Animal Control's website later in the day as they'd already phoned there but the lady in charge was identifying him as completely different breed to what he is so didn't recognize him from the verbal description
> If the first vet had checked him for a microchip he'd have been home within the hour and saved a lot of effort and stress


That's unfortunate your poor dog had to go through that.  I'm surprised both the vet AND animal control didn't scan for a chip. In all of the vet clinics and shelters I have worked at, it is standard practice to scan the dog for a chip (and all over body scan, not just around the neck) as soon as they come in.

I think somebody asked about the cost of the scanners...I don't know about the scanners for horse chips (if they are any different...maybe the ones used on dogs/cats are the same as for horses? I'm not sure) but the scanners for chips like HomeAgain, Avid, etc. and run around $350-$400. You can buy one on Amazon and at most online pet supply stores or veterinary supply stores. Sometimes you can find them used from local rescue groups that went under, or from local breed clubs that utilized them to verify info in shows and trials and whatnot. I used to carry one in my vehicle to scan lost dogs and the readers list the microchip number and once you figured out which Microchip company it was (each company has a unique sequence of numbers/number of digits) then you could call the company, give them the microchip number from the scanner, and then either they would contact the owner and give them your contact info or they would give you the owner's phone number and you could contact them. Saved me a lot of trouble from having to drive all the way to a clinic or shelter and the dog was usually a lot happier hanging out with me until I could get them back to their owners.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

k9kenai said:


> That's unfortunate your poor dog had to go through that.  I'm surprised both the vet AND animal control didn't scan for a chip. In all of the vet clinics and shelters I have worked at, it is standard practice to scan the dog for a chip (and all over body scan, not just around the neck) as soon as they come in.
> 
> I think somebody asked about the cost of the scanners...I don't know about the scanners for horse chips (if they are any different...maybe the ones used on dogs/cats are the same as for horses? I'm not sure) but the scanners for chips like HomeAgain, Avid, etc. and run around $350-$400. You can buy one on Amazon and at most online pet supply stores or veterinary supply stores. Sometimes you can find them used from local rescue groups that went under, or from local breed clubs that utilized them to verify info in shows and trials and whatnot. I used to carry one in my vehicle to scan lost dogs and the readers list the microchip number and once you figured out which Microchip company it was (each company has a unique sequence of numbers/number of digits) then you could call the company, give them the microchip number from the scanner, and then either they would contact the owner and give them your contact info or they would give you the owner's phone number and you could contact them. Saved me a lot of trouble from having to drive all the way to a clinic or shelter and the dog was usually a lot happier hanging out with me until I could get them back to their owners.


We have quite a few people like yourself here as well. Just regular people helping dogs out who have their own scanner. Here it's even easier, there is a central database so we can phone any vet and they look it up, we don't even have to figure out which manufacturer made it.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The European Union passed the law that horses had to be chipped, not sure if it was them or the UK government that seemed the same for dogs.

Trouble is, when it first starts out not many have scanners, as it becomes more popular so all vets and rescues have them.

We also have to have passports for all equines so if a horse is stolen and taken off to an abattoir whoever takes it has to produce the passport which must match the microchip in that horse. 

I recall some twenty years back there was a lot of negative about horses and microchips and several horror stories of infections when the chip migrated. (Not sure but think it was from the Nordic countries) 

Foals are chipped after the first two weeks and before they are twelve weeks old. Most breed societies also want blood for DNA, certainly Wetherby's do for TBs


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Horsef said:


> All my animals are microchipped, including my horse who is far from valuable. It's cheap and easy and I see no reason why it shouldn't be done.
> 
> On a funny note, conspiracy theories are very popular where I live and a lot of people refuse to chip their animals so that "the Government can't track me. They think I'm stupid but I'm not gonna fall for it".
> I've given up on trying to understand how some people manage to survive to adulthood with such brains.


I know a few people who won't run their money thru a checkbook for the same stupid reason^^^^^. They either pay cash or get a money order.

I asked them if they filed their income taxes every year and they replied of course they did!! They don't want to go to jail! 

I replied well then, you have a social security number in order to file taxes, the government can find you. Under a rock of they want you bad enough--------

*****

And yes, my horses and dogs got microchipped when I moved them cross-country. I also took full body pictures plus close ups of marks. 

Duke had a mark inside his lower lip that nobody on earth would think to look for except me. Along with microchips, take pictures and look everywhere on the horse for markings


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My horse was born at the SPCA, which microchips everything. So she is chipped. I also had my friend who gave her to me make out a signed bill of sale, which I keep a copy of in my trailer. When she is traveling she has ID on her halter, and there's another tag on her trail saddle in case I come off in some remote location and she runs away. 

I've heard many a story about horses landing in the possession of someone not the owner, who then refuses to give up the horse. With all the crazy rescuer-complex people on the loose, that is actually one of my biggest fears. 

I I chip all my dogs too. It is easy cheap insurance.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

My Corollas are chipped. 
You can buy and inject the chips yourself. Did so with my LGD pups before they went to their new homes. The younger, the easier it is to do.
I've thought about getting the universal reader, but they are expensive. I will chip lambs if a buyer wants.
Wish each chip didn't have to have a separate registration fee. That adds up fast.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Any form of positive ID has to be a good thing. 

There was a case a few years back where a woman was contacted by a rescue, they had her dog. A farmer had taken it away from a gypsy when he was beating it and handed it in. 

That dog had been stolen from a kennel and run, five or six years previously.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I think it is not bad idea, when it ever comes to a final decision as to whether a horse belongs to you, and the parties there, have a chip reader.
I don't think it replaces freeze branding for a horse, for several reasons. First, a freeze brand is very visible, and thus can discourage thieves, who most liking don't pick to steal hroses, carrying a reader!
It allows identification, by anyone, readily shows that the animal is not some un wanted stray, and in a disaster, allows those horses , easy to pick out of a large group of mixed free running horses


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

It's required for USEF competitions now


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

In the recent fire disasters which have affected so many hundreds of horses in California, in which people were forced to simply open their gates and let their horses go, it was microchips which reconnected owners and horses, more often than not.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Smilie, freeze branding is good too but is now outdated through Europe because of micro chipping. 

Farmkey where the biggest freeze Brandeis in the U.K. And of the horses they did there were only two not recovered both greys. However, many years after one had been stolen some people had her clipped and could see the brand and enquired about it. Technically the pony belonged to the original owners (it had passed through several homes) but they allowed the 'new' owners to keep it as their children had well outgrown it. 

There were cases of horses taken from field whilst wearing rugs and then found abandoned miles away because the rugs had been removed and revealed the freeze brand. I


----------



## thecolorcoal (Jan 28, 2015)

They aren't very costly either, which is great.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, I can see where they are useful, given that all entities like slaughter houses, carry a universal chip reader, and that chip has not migrated.
it also seems useful, for competitions where papers of registration are not required. Many Registries, now are doing DNA , on at least all breeding animals, and DNA also does not change, in case of any ownership dispute.
There also has to be some sort of comprehensive registry, far as those chips, for them to be meaningful.
So, if stolen horses, that have a rug pulled and found to be branded, are abandoned, that happens to horses bound to slaughter, after being stolen, and that plant doe snot use chip readers?
Just throwing some stuff out there.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree Smilie that it doesn't work is abattoirs do not bother to scan for microchips. Here it is compulsory and there must be a passport with the horse. 

As far as I know all breed societies now require DNA testing before they will accept registration of foals or older horses. 

As for the microchips migrating if they are inserted into the crest then they don't! I called the TBA (Thoroughbred Breeders Association) a few years back to ask of any microchips had migrated and they said they hadn't. At the time TBs had to be chipped for about eight or nine years so, that was a lot of implantation.

Dogs have it subcutaneous so chances are it can migrate. My GSD's when I last scanned her, was down by her flank.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

My dog, 2 of 3 cats, and both of my horses are chipped. It's a good backup ID to have in case your animal is lost, stolen or involved in an ownership dispute. I'm about to microchip the 3rd cat so we can feed separately using those microchip cat feeders. With multiple animals getting different prescription diets, this kind of technology is exceedingly useful. It's not expensive to microchip either, so I see no reason not to.


----------

